# Neues Bike



## Hasenstab (18. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich erwäge mir eventuell im Herbst ein neues Fully anzuschaffen und spiele mit dem Gedanken in  ein Bergwerk (Faunus/Cobalt) zu investieren. Eure Meinung ist gefragt?
Alternativ stehen Canyon und "Rotwild" zur Auswahl.
Preisklasse: Zwischen 3000 - 4500 Euro
CC

Gruss
Hasenstab


----------



## dooley242 (18. April 2007)

Wie wärs mit einem Liteville?
In der Preisspanne kannst Du Dir da ein Wunschbike zusammenstellen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (18. April 2007)

oouuh oouuh oouh,

weisst du was, du solltest dir klar darüber werden was für ein Typ du bist.
Dann ist die Wahl ganz schnell vollzogen!

Für mich zählt nur Preis/Leistung, Edel-Image/Individualität und Design is mir egal, Schrauben kann ich eh selbst => Canyon

Ich bin ein Alt-Hippie (fahre gerne alte Sachen) der ausnahmslos an das Gute im Menschen glaubt und will gleichzeitig die heimische Industrie unterstützen. Design und Individualität spielt schon ne Rolle => Bergwerk

Ich bin Zahnarzt/ Rechtsanwalt/ ... und möchte ein adäquates Fahrrad mit dem ich schön übern Platz fahren kann; (Edel-) Image und Design spielt eine Extrem große Rolle => Rotwild


       
ohh wie ich mich schon auf die Kommentare freu: "...dummschwätzer, stimmt ja garnicht     
Es könnte fast wie früher werden  


Achso,
@Hasenstab
Faunus und Cobalt sind halt recht schwer. Da gibts neueres, leichteres und ich wage es zu sagen, besseres.
In deinem Finanzrahmen würde ich keines der von dir genannten bikes / Marken kaufen!!!
Bei Bergwerk finde ich nur noch das LSD (80mm) interessant oder n Hardtail. Und auch die sind unzeitgemäß schwer. Ob dich das stört musst du entscheiden.

Bei Canyon bekommst schon einiges für dein Geld.

Ach ja, wichtigste frage: All Mountain, oder welchen einsatzbereich solls geben?
Dann z.B. schau mal das Cube Stereo an, Fusion Raid SL, oder den Allrounder schlechthin Liteville!!!
Oder Bergamont Threesome.

EDITH sagt.: Obiges ist auf All Mountain Bikes bezogen.
Wenns n cc bike sein soll
Centurion Backfire LRS (design net so pralle), Bergwerk LSD (schwer), Santa Cruz Superlight (Klassiker), Specialized Epic (fahren glaub 1 Mio Leute, aber gutes bike) 




Grüße,
daif


----------



## die tina (18. April 2007)

@ Hasenstab: ich verkaufe ein Faunus LSD ("erweitertes" Frameset inkl. Skareb Super, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker und Umwerfer). Größe S, Farbe electric blue / weiß.

Grüße,
Tina


----------



## [email protected] (19. April 2007)

@daif: 
Ein Bergwerk Hardtail ist unzeitgemäss schwer? 
Und das bei einem Rahmengewicht von 1329 Gramm in Grösse M? 
Da sind viele aktuelle Carbon-Rahmen schwerer ...

Aber der dem Specialized-Tip schliesse ich mich an.


----------



## Hasenstab (19. April 2007)

die tina schrieb:


> @ Hasenstab: ich verkaufe ein Faunus LSD ("erweitertes" Frameset inkl. Skareb Super, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker und Umwerfer). Größe S, Farbe electric blue / weiß.
> 
> Grüße,
> Tina



guten morgen

s wird für mich zu klein sein _ 176 cm
hast du fotos?

lg
udo


----------



## XC_Freund (19. April 2007)

mercury sl und pfadfinder sind schon korrekt vom gewicht und der technik. interessant ist, dass  das cobalt schwerer ist als das pfadi (zumindest nach bw homepage).
es fehlt wirklich so ein schickes allmountain a la liteville in der palette. vielleicht sehen die bilder vom cobalt auch nur so ungelenk aus, weil es immer xl-rahmen sind?
eigentlich hätte ich mir folgendes gewünscht:
1. lenkwinkel des pfadfinder wird an "moderne" endurogablen angepaßt (150mm federweg).
2. neues allmountain für gabeln 100-130mm. soll wohl das cobalt sein. in meinem pflichtenheft würde da aber noch leichter als das faunus stehen.


----------



## daif (19. April 2007)

@andi
Ja das SL. Das hat aber nicht die schönen Ausfallenden.
Wollte auch sagen, dass sich bei BW halt leider in den letzten jahren extrem wenig getan hat (Rahmentechnisch..und fangt bitte net die Leier mit der Insolvenz an). Bisschen Wippenänderung hier und da, bzw. das LSD "höhergelegt".
Wäre schön mal was "Neues" zu sehen. N schönes Enduro (Pfadi anpassen oder besser noch, mal was NEUES) oder das LSD mit 100mm= geiles Race-Fully.

Das Pfadi müsste echt an  längere Gabeln angepasst werden. Und das Oberrohr ist schon sehr kurz. Zumindest war das mein Gefühl.


----------



## die tina (19. April 2007)

Hasenstab schrieb:


> guten morgen
> 
> s wird für mich zu klein sein _ 176 cm
> hast du fotos?
> ...


 
Fotos gibts am Samstag, bin grad unterwegs.
LG,
Tina


----------



## siggi.k. (21. April 2007)

Wie vor einiger Zeit schon mal an dieser Stelle Berichtet, ich hatte das Cobalt schon mal zur Probe  AW: Bergwerk Cobalt !!!! 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich hatte das Cobalt 2 Tage zur Probe. In Gr L mit der Fox Talas Gabel sonst XT mit Magura.( wie das Bild auf der BW Homepage)
Hat einen sehr agilen (spielend leicht zu steuern), Eindruck hinterlassen.
Gewicht liegt irgendwo bei 13,X Kg.
Vom Gefühl her glaubt man wesentlich mehr Federweg zur Verfügung zu haben. Vergleichbar mit dem Pfadfinder in der langen Federwegseinstellung.
Denke bezüglich der Stabilität braucht sich keiner Sorgen zu machen, auch bei Übergewicht nicht.
Mich hat das Bike überzeugt, ich würde es dem Pfadfinder jederzeit vorziehen.
Einfach ein gelungenes Bike!
Und nicht vergesen (Gewicht), es ist kein Race sondern mindestens ein Enduro Bike!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

